# Σεμινάριο επιμέλειας γραπτού, ψηφιακού και σελιδοποιημένου κειμένου στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Jan 17, 2010)

Σεμινάριο επιμέλειας γραπτού, ψηφιακού και σελιδοποιημένου κειμένου
στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση

*Έναρξη: *23/02/10
*Διάρκεια:* 15 εβδομάδες
*Μαθήματα:* Τρίτη και Πέμπτη, 7-10 μ.μ.
*Εισηγητές:* Βενετία Καίσαρη, Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης

H *meta**|*φραση ανακοινώνει την έναρξη ενός καινούργιου σεμιναρίου που θα καλύψει τις ανάγκες του σύγχρονου επαγγελματία διορθωτή και επιμελητή γραπτών, σελιδοποιημένων αλλά και ψηφιακών κειμένων. Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε όσους θέλουν να γνωρίσουν καλά τα δύο επαγγέλματα και να καταρτιστούν επαρκώς σε αυτά, ώστε να αποκτήσουν τη δυνατότητα ένταξης στην αγορά εργασίας.

Κατά τη διάρκεια των μαθημάτων θα καλυφθούν τα εξής:

* ρόλος και τα στάδια της διόρθωσης και της επιμέλειας
* χρήση συμβόλων για την επισήμανση λαθών
* βοηθήματα και εργαλεία του διορθωτή και του επιμελητή
* τύποι λαθών και μεθοδολογία αντιμετώπισής τους
* συχνά λάθη στη χρήση της ελληνικής
* διόρθωση και επιμέλεια διαφορετικών ειδών κειμένου (ελληνικό, μεταφρασμένο, λογοτεχνικό, επιστημονικό) 
* διαφορές μεταξύ επιμέλειας τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων και ηλεκτρονικού κειμένου
* τεχνικές και εργαλεία ομαδοποίησης και αυτοματοποίησης διορθώσεων σε ψηφιακό κείμενο
* πρακτική εξάσκηση με ασκήσεις διόρθωσης και επιμέλειας ελληνικών και μεταφρασμένων αποσπασμάτων
* αρχές επαγγελματικής δεοντολογίας & πρακτικές συμβουλές εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας

*Λίγα λόγια τους εισηγητές:* H Βενετία Καίσαρη είναι πτυχιούχος του Τμήματος Φιλοσοφίας, Παιδαγωγικής και Ψυχολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και διδάκτορας της Αρχιτεκτονικής Σχολής του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου. Εργάζεται ως επιμελήτρια και διορθώτρια από το 1998 σε συνεργασία με εκδοτικούς οίκους, περιοδικά, ιδιωτικούς φορείς και ιδρύματα. 

Ο Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης είναι Διευθυντής Σπουδών του Κέντρου Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση. Έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί σε θέματα μεταφραστικών τεχνολογιών και διδασκαλίας της Μετάφρασης στα πανεπιστήμια της Γρανάδας, της Μασσαλίας, του Εδιμβούργου, της Γάνδης και του Βοσπόρου. Εργάζεται ως επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής από το 1991 και ως καθηγητής Μετάφρασης από το 1993. Έχει ειδικευτεί στη χρήση μεταφραστικών εργαλείων και είναι πιστοποιημένος χρήστης του SDL Trados Studio 2009. Είναι επίσης επιμελητής κειμένων, δημοσιογράφος, συγγραφέας και σύμβουλος εκδοτικών οίκων. 

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να είναι απόφοιτοι Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας ή να έχουν επαγγελματική πείρα στη διόρθωση ή/και στην επιμέλεια. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (π.χ. κάτοχοι Proficiency).

*Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (210.36.29.000) για κράτηση θέσης.*


----------

